# Plywood Beehives?



## Flewster (Nov 3, 2003)

Could you use plywood leftover from construction to build beehives?

------------------
You have to stop and smell the roses......but please watch out for my bees.


----------



## brian spilsbury (Jun 16, 2004)

Sure thing, just make sure the end cuts are well sealed with paint/sealer otherwise the layers will start to separate as soon as they get wet.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've used the flooring plywood. You need something close to 3/4" to have enough room for the rabbets and enough stiffness to hold it all together.

It's not worth buying it, but it's worth using it if it's free.

I like the 3/4" exteriror plywood for migratory covers. They don't warp as much as the 3/4" pine does and they are heavier and don't blow off as easily.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Over the years I have built plywood hives when I could get it cheap(it isnt cheap anymore!).As mentioned the edges must be well painted to keep moisture out.As hive bodies out in the weather ,they wont last as long as solid wood,but will get you started.I am replacing all my old plywood brood boxes with new pine boxes.But the medium size supers are in very good shape for the most part after many years of use because they are off the ground and arent exposed to winter weather.And I too build most all my lids out of 3/4 ply.I use glue on everything I put together also.

[This message has been edited by loggermike (edited August 19, 2004).]


----------



## Hillbillynursery (Nov 13, 2003)

I do not like plywood as the screws do not hold well. But another material alot of builders are using is advantech. It is a chip board made with a plastic polimer. it is truely water proof and I have made many from it but I still have to predrill the screws or they split out. I have also made alot of boxes with the advantech 3/4 for the short end with the rabbet and used 1/2 OSB for the long sides. I do not glue these as I am thinking the OSB will not last well even though well painted so I can take them apart and put new sides on them. All these materials are free to me from my cousin who builds houses. I even have made boxes out of 2xs but that is a bit heavy but I think they may help with over wintering so it is an experiment.


----------

